# Need help identifying if this is normal



## Teemo (Dec 3, 2013)

So I have had my budgie Anivia for 2 years now and I've never had this issue.

The feathers around her eyes/on her head seem like they got wet with something sticky and then dried, the feathers feel hard and rigid instead of soft like the rest of her body. The feathers also have orange/rust colored tips.

Does this have anything to do with molting? Does it have anything to do with the changing of the seasons?

Here are a few pictures:

http://i.imgur.com/Xg1Sfc2.jpg

http://i.imgur.com/t1O0z2x.jpg

I tried getting all 3 angles but she was a little afraid of my phone camera.


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

Doesn't look like anything I have ever seen with my bird's. Did she get into anything while out of cage ? Have you found any regurgitated or undigested seed in her cage ? How do her dropping's look and her overall health ? Does she have any sticky treat bars in her cage ?


----------



## Teemo (Dec 3, 2013)

There isn't anything around for her to get into that would do something like this.

No regurgitated seed I don't think, and her droppings are the normal black/white center. No treat bars in the cage.

I would think that maybe something got in her bath water, but then I think her whole body would be like this and not just her head.


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

From those pics my guess is that your Anivia has vomited and that dried up substance on her feathers is the fluid that came out during her vomiting episode.
You should keep an eye on her and if you notice her vomiting, then it's best to take her to a vet so that she is properly checked out.
You can help Anivia to preen her feathers clean by using a spray bottle and misting her with some lukewarm water.


----------



## Teemo (Dec 3, 2013)

Alright I'll be sure to keep a close eye on her and help clean her up.

Thanks for the help!


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

I agree, please keep us posted! Hopefully it was a one time thing :fingerx: and she feels better soon


----------

